# TNT Eggplant Patties



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2012)

Peel and cook til tender 1 large eggplant drain and then mash well stir into the mashed eggplant 1 beaten egg,2-3 Tab flour,1 Tab. melted butter,1tea. salt and some fresh ground black pepper,1 clove crushed garlic,1 tea baking powder, heat skillet with evoo and drop teaspoons of the batter onto the hot skillet fry both sides of patties til golden and done.Great as is, nice dunked into a homemade ranch,

enjoy
kades


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2012)

Ooooh, sounds yummy.  I love eggplant.  Bet that would be good with a marinara sauce, too.  

Thanks for sharing, kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Ooooh, sounds yummy.  I love eggplant.  Bet that would be good with a marinara sauce, too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, kadesma!


You're welcome Cheryl, the marinara sounds yummy too will try that next time. and thank you.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 5, 2012)

I was thinking marinara too or maybe a classic bruschetta tomato topping with balsamic, capers, Italian parsley etc.


----------



## merstar (Jul 6, 2012)

The patties sound great - Thanks!

Here's another eggplant recipe you might want to check out - I've made it many times. It's baked, but is very crispy and tastes like it's fried. First time I made it, I found it too salty, so now I double the breadcrumbs and halve the Parmigiano Reggiano. I also add some dried herbs to the breadcrumbs and use a variety of cheeses on top.
FAUX FRIED EGGPLANT
Faux Fried Eggplant Aubergine) Recipe - Food.com - 59115


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2012)

merstar said:


> The patties sound great - Thanks!
> 
> Here's another eggplant recipe you might want to check out - I've made it many times. It's baked, but is very crispy and tastes like it's fried. First time I made it, I found it too salty, so now I double the breadcrumbs and halve the Parmigiano Reggiano. I also add some dried herbs to the breadcrumbs and use a variety of cheeses on top.
> FAUX FRIED EGGPLANT
> Faux Fried Eggplant Aubergine) Recipe - Food.com - 59115


Thank you Merstar, this recipe sounds great. I know my gang will love it.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I was thinking marinara too or maybe a classic bruschetta tomato topping with balsamic, capers, Italian parsley etc.


Great idea, will try it this way. We love bruschetta.Thank you
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm making an eggplant lasagna today and I may have some left over.  Hmmm.... Delicious ideas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh, sounds like a good idea for me to use up the last of the eggplant.  Cook and mash for later!  Be a quick eggplant parmesan cheat.

Yum, Thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, sounds like a good idea for me to use up the last of the eggplant.  Cook and mash for later!  Be a quick eggplant parmesan cheat.
> 
> Yum, Thanks, Ma!


Welcome PF
glad you like it. it's an old recipe but yummy still.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I'm making an eggplant lasagna today and I may have some left over.  Hmmm.... Delicious ideas!


Lasagna that sound great. I've never made it. but it would be a great change from all the pasta. Got a recipe?
kades


----------



## Zagut (Jul 6, 2012)

If my eggplants ever make it past the bugs and critters this year I'm going to give this a shot.
Looks good and easy. My kind of recipe for sure. 
Thanks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Lasagna that sound great. I've never made it. but it would be a great change from all the pasta. Got a recipe?
> kades


I basically make eggplant lasagne the same way I do with noodles. To prep the eggplant, I slice it, brush with EVOO, and grill for 3-4 minutes each side (or you can put on baking sheet and put in the oven, 400 or so, for 2-3 minutes each side). Assemble the same as you would using pasta. I do the same with zucchini. I do like to add spinach to the ricotta when I make eggplant or zucchini lasagne. Maybe someone has an actual recipe, I just wing it.

Or, try Sir_Lion's dish:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/eggplant-and-how-to-prepare-78669-4.html


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Peel and cook til tender 1 large eggplant drain and then mash well stir into the mashed eggplant 1 beaten egg,2-3 Tab flour,1 Tab. melted butter,1tea. salt and some fresh ground black pepper,1 clove crushed garlic,1 tea baking powder, heat skillet with evoo and drop teaspoons of the batter onto the hot skillet fry both sides of patties til golden and done.Great as is, nice dunked into a homemade ranch,
> 
> enjoy
> kades



Sounds wonderful Kadesma  We have only just started eating eggplant and were looking for some ideas on how to cook with them.

We will certainly be making these next week when I buy more eggplant 



merstar said:


> The patties sound great - Thanks!
> 
> Here's another eggplant recipe you might want to check out - I've made it many times. It's baked, but is very crispy and tastes like it's fried. First time I made it, I found it too salty, so now I double the breadcrumbs and halve the Parmigiano Reggiano. I also add some dried herbs to the breadcrumbs and use a variety of cheeses on top.
> FAUX FRIED EGGPLANT
> Faux Fried Eggplant Aubergine) Recipe - Food.com - 59115



Merstar, thank you for this recipe to, another one we will be trying, the more the better


----------



## merstar (Jul 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Thank you Merstar, this recipe sounds great. I know my gang will love it.
> kades



You're very welcome!


----------



## merstar (Jul 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds wonderful Kadesma  We have only just started eating eggplant and were looking for some ideas on how to cook with them.
> 
> We will certainly be making these next week when I buy more eggplant
> 
> ...



You're most welcome!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2012)

Zagut said:


> If my eggplants ever make it past the bugs and critters this year I'm going to give this a shot.
> Looks good and easy. My kind of recipe for sure.
> Thanks.


Zagut,
I hope your eggplants flourish so you can try this. It's so good. And it is easy. Please enjoy.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Lasagna that sound great. I've never made it. but it would be a great change from all the pasta. Got a recipe?
> kades



I printed out a couple of recipes from here for ideas, and am going to wing it.  I've peeled and sliced (1/4") and baked the eggplant which were sprinkled with seasoned salt and Italian seasoning.

I'll be working on the rest this morning and am writing it all down.

Roughly, my plan is substituting the eggplant for noodles, using some leftover spaghetti sauce and frying up some hamburger and ground sausage.

Cheeses will be a combo of cottage cheese and egg, plus mozzarella and parm.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I printed out a couple of recipes from here for ideas, and am going to wing it.  I've peeled and sliced (1/4") and baked the eggplant which were sprinkled with seasoned salt and Italian seasoning.
> 
> I'll be working on the rest this morning and am writing it all down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I like the sound of this and will try putting one together. It's been years since I made lasagna and a veggie one really makes my mouth water.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 7, 2012)

Here 'tis:

Eggplant Lasagna - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

I found that my cottage cheese had gone bad, so I substituted little slices of cream cheese. 

I also found a couple tablespoons of Gorgonzola crumbles so I added that to the cheese layers too.

It's in the oven now.  I couldn't wait for dinnertime.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 7, 2012)

Next time I make this, I'll go ahead and get a larger eggplant.  I bought the smallest one I could find this time, but I definitely want to have enough left over next time to try your recipe.  It sounds sooo good!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Here 'tis:
> 
> Eggplant Lasagna - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums
> 
> ...


I GUESS NOT  This really sounds great. It's next on my list as soon as I an get to the store. Thank you and I hope you lunch is great. Dinner? what dinner?
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 7, 2012)

I can always have more for dinner.  Uncovered now so about another half hour.  My tummy is growling!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Peel and cook til tender 1 large eggplant drain and then mash well stir into the mashed eggplant 1 beaten egg,2-3 Tab flour,1 Tab. melted butter,1tea. salt and some fresh ground black pepper,1 clove crushed garlic,1 tea baking powder, heat skillet with evoo and drop teaspoons of the batter onto the hot skillet fry both sides of patties til golden and done.Great as is, nice dunked into a homemade ranch,
> 
> enjoy
> kades



Hi Kadesma 

I was just wondering with this recipe, when you say to cook until tender before mashing, do you mean boil or steam the eggplant?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Hi Kadesma
> 
> I was just wondering with this recipe, when you say to cook until tender before mashing, do you mean boil or steam the eggplant?


Hi Kylie,
 I par boil mine but It can also be baked, but with the weather as hot as it is, I'd grill or boil it with a fan blowing directly on me
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2012)

Kylie, you can cut it in half, oil it well and roast, cut side down, in the oven.  Then you can just scoop out the flesh when it's tender.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much Kades and Fiona, much appreciated


----------

